# LINK TO MOST CASE OF DP, GET HELP NOW!



## buck101999 (Apr 22, 2012)

THE FOLLOWING IS JUST MY OPINION, BUT I BELIEVE IT IS TRUE. PLEASE CONSIDER LOOKING INTO THE FOLLOWING.

I have dp. Ive had it for three years.So far, yeah it sucks, but im used to it.

I still have my spikes some days, where it just goes a little too far. But here is kind of a short and sweet story to get me where I need to be. I'm 16, I'm in a placement center for juveniles, on a home visit right now, leaving June 8th, and while I've been there a couple of staff changed my life. They opened my eyes to the real part of the world, the what the hell is going on part of the world, about what the government is doing to out everyday products. I have been organic for a couple of months, right down to shampoo I use. BUT this placement center, is REFUSING to let me go organic, who knows why? But I'm starting a case with it with them basically.

I believe, that these chemicals, and all the heavy metals, and all of the toxins and all this crap that were using and consuming everyday, is contributing to not only whoever has DP, but anxiety and depression and maybe a few other mental problems.

I mean, it is VERY POSSIBLE.

MSG - http://www.msgtruth.org/whatisit.htm

Sodium Fluoride - http://www.naturalnews.com/030123_fluoride_babies.html

Those are just something to get you started looking into it..look up also on youtube, the poison in our food.

The best detoxify that I can find gets rid of the radiation, and heavy metals out of your body. Restoreyourhealthnow.com

I have not been able to go completely organic yet, this placement I'm in is refusing it and contributing to my negatively. But I will say, when I'm home on the weekends, and I get a good nights sleep, and eat all organic, and exercise. I feel a hundred times better. I will continue to update.


----------



## *deleted* (Nov 19, 2010)

buck101999 said:


> THE FOLLOWING IS JUST MY OPINION, BUT I BELIEVE IT IS TRUE. PLEASE CONSIDER LOOKING INTO THE FOLLOWING.
> 
> I have dp. Ive had it for three years.So far, yeah it sucks, but im used to it.
> 
> ...


They are refusing cause well...they don't give a shit.

Anyway this does sound logical to me, it's well known that a lot of additives used in processed food do affect our brains too, so I can see how it could affect dp/dr too.

Do you feel the change since you went organic?


----------



## buck101999 (Apr 22, 2012)

kikki said:


> They are refusing cause well...they don't give a shit.
> 
> Anyway this does sound logical to me, it's well known that a lot of additives used in processed food do affect our brains too, so I can see how it could affect dp/dr too.
> 
> Do you feel the change since you went organic?


I do feel a lot better when I go home and eat all organic, and exercise. BUT I need to buy this stuff called zeolite, restoreyourhealth.com It is supposed to detoxify EVERYTHING just about.


----------



## *deleted* (Nov 19, 2010)

buck101999 said:


> I do feel a lot better when I go home and eat all organic, and exercise. BUT I need to buy this stuff called zeolite, restoreyourhealth.com It is supposed to detoxify EVERYTHING just about.


The exercise used to help me too. But... not really much. 
But hey great for you man, I really hope you can figure out how to continue eating that way when you go back. Maybe try getting some papers from a doctor or something?
Yea I am useless probably but I really feel sorry they don't let you go organic.


----------



## buck101999 (Apr 22, 2012)

kikki said:


> The exercise used to help me too. But... not really much.
> But hey great for you man, I really hope you can figure out how to continue eating that way when you go back. Maybe try getting some papers from a doctor or something?
> Yea I am useless probably but I really feel sorry they don't let you go organic.


The doctor note is exactly what I am working on too, because this program has been going just too far. Every time they violate my rights, and I notice they do it, I'm like hey. Whats going on here? But of course, according to "their definitions" of abuse, or well being, they didn't do anything wrong. You know, it's a sad world when the "help" centers for things are promoting negative health.


----------



## *deleted* (Nov 19, 2010)

buck101999 said:


> The doctor note is exactly what I am working on too, because this program has been going just too far. Every time they violate my rights, and I notice they do it, I'm like hey. Whats going on here? But of course, according to "their definitions" of abuse, or well being, they didn't do anything wrong. You know, it's a sad world when the "help" centers for things are promoting negative health.


Bunch of ignorant fucks. The same thing in my country too. I really wish you the best of luck with this!


----------



## buck101999 (Apr 22, 2012)

kikki said:


> Bunch of ignorant fucks. The same thing in my country too. I really wish you the best of luck with this!


Thank you!


----------

